
Julian Assange announces WikiLeaks Party's federal election candidates - abdullahkhalids
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-25/assange-announces-wikileaks-party-election-candidates/4843582
======
tokenadult
Australia is a free country, and voters can vote as they please, but on my
part I have completely lost respect for Wikileaks. Decrying the mistakes of
the most free, most voter-responsive countries while becoming a fellow
traveler with a variety of dictatorships is not what I expected of Wikileaks
four years ago or so when a friend suggested that I "like" Wikileaks on
Facebook. An Australian commentator

[http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/features/some-
secrets-b...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/features/some-secrets-best-
remain/story-e6frg6z6-1226680991786)

expresses in the commentator's choice of words the thoughts I have about why
you and I and the world are not gaining freedom through the actions of
Wikileaks and its supporters recently. I respect anyone's right to disagree
with me (and would be happy to hear your reasons for your disagreement), but
on my part I will be glad to see Wikileaks fizzle out as a movement and as an
organization, despite my former support for Wikileaks.

~~~
northwest
I believe he's made a couple of obvious (maybe naive) mistakes, but he has the
right mindset, has shown that he is willing to sacrifice a lot. He definitely
deserves our support.

IMO, he should just not be left alone at the top of WikiLeaks, it should be a
little bit more "democratic". I am of course fully aware that collaboration
always means a certain risk of being infiltrated.

